# Kind of new, wanted to say hi!



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi I joined last week but haven't posted on this board yet.

I have a consultation at IVF Wales on Monday.  A little bit of background about me.  I've had cd21 blood tests which confirmed I ovulated, prolactin levels a little high but GP didn't seem too concerned.  DH has had a semen analysis and came back "normal".  He only recently asked his GP for a breakdown in details.  His results are actually very good, but morphology was 6%, which he was a little concerned about.  We ended up having a consultation at the LWC in Cardiff a few weeks ago; I had a pelvic ultrasound which didn't show anything to be concerned about.  DH asked about the morphology and the consultant said it was a little low but because the volume, count & mobility was very good it was nothing to worry about.

After receiving lots of conflicting information from my GP and IVF Wales about NHS waiting times and private waiting times, I finally got to book an appointment with IVF Wales (private though).

Just wondering what to expect from the consultation?  Will it just be the usual questions regarding my cycle, how long we've been ttc, any pregnancies etc?  I hope I can book a hycosy ASAP.  At the moment I just feel like I'm in limbo....  Just want to know if my tubes are patent so I can make a decision on whether to go for any treatment.

After reading some threads on here (very inspirational) I realise I am only just starting my journey, although I feel I've through a lot already.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

A huge welcome to you Griffo   good luck for your appointment on monday. Somebody will be able to give you better info than me, I can't really remember what was done at my first appointment and much of the tests had already been done at my local hospital. I think you will have the questions that you have mentioned, poss repeat of bloods and arrange for DH to do another sample. Poss arrange for you to have other tests eg to check tubes if you haven't already had this done. If you meet the criteria you will have lots of forms to fill out and put on an appropriate list for treatment, whether that be IUI, or IVF or if probs with sperm ICSI.

As you say you will have been through alot, no matter what part of the journey you are on infertility is a lot to go through  

good luck and let us know how you get on x


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks PixTrix


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya and welcome

my first appointment was so so long ago that my info is mega out of date

good luck with your appointment


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hiya and Welcome to FF 

On my first appointment I took with me copies of my test results as they are not always passed on between GP and hospital. We had our bloods done and DP had to book a sperm test, they also did an internal on tht day too. They went through the criteria for NHS, whether they do this on a self funded I'm not sure, and then went through what happens next inc predicted time scales. 

I'm sure everyones experience is a bit different but I can say they are all very friendly and happy to answer my questions and I found them very reassuring.

Good luck for Monday x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi  griffo and welcome 

good luck with your app on monday.


----------



## Mel33 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Griffo and welcome

I had conflicting info from GP and IVF Wales also. I had my tests done at my local hospital who told me everything was fine and we were being referred for unexplained infertlity. At our 1st appoint Mr Amso said I had blocked tubes which is what was stated in my test results. I'm not sure who note my GP was reading !!!

Anyway good luck with your appoint on monday


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi and welcome griffo   good luck for mondays appointment


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you girls.  It didn't go the best.  I can't believe I paid to be told I need a hycosy (already knew that) and asked whether I eat.  My bmi is 19 which is on the low side, but I have always been slim.  If I was too thin then it would interfere with AF.  But I get AF on a regular basis and I've had a blood test which showed I ovulated.  At the end she just said "you need to chill"  I just wanted to wring her neck!  20 mins we were in there for and she couldn't wait to get us out.

Sorry just not happy.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Griffo - welcome to FF - sorry to hear your appointment didn't go so well - who did you see?

Jo x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

griffo i am sorry you felt your appointment didnt go well, im sure we have all had appointments where we feel let down, its a very emotional time

what is the plan now, will they do a hycosy?


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi jk1, don't really want to name any names, as probably not fair to **** someone off on a forum.  But it was a lady & her bedside manner was not the best!  

Hi Kara, as my appointment was self referral, I can do a hycosy and pay for it myself (£216), not sure how long I'd have to wait though she didn't make it clear.  Or wait for my original NHS appointment could be up to 4 months and then another wait to have a hycosy on the NHS.  I'm going to try my doctor again to see if she can arrange it for me at llandough hospital.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can guess who you mean and she is actually very nice once you get to know her lol.

you've been trying 17 months? im not gona patronise you and say relax cause i know what starting this journey is like and it really ****** me off when no one would listen to me, it took us 7 years to get to cardiff! madness, if i knew then what i know now i would have pushed things to go through quicker. the trouble is the longer we dont get a BFP the more we stress which isnt good whether trying naturally or using assisted conception. £216 is very cheap for a hycosy but its all money and if you can wait for the nhs you could save yourself this money, are they planning on a hycosy or a hsg on the NHS?


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

She mentioned the next step is to have a hycosy to check my tubes.  In what instances would you have a HSG?  Thanks.  

I'm still stressed, but starting to manage it better this month.  Expecting AF in next few days....  I know it's best to expect it now and not get my hopes up otherwise I'm devastated when it does arrive.  So I'm prepared, new box of tampons, paracetamol & hot water bottle.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the hsg is the same as a hycosy

a hycosy uses ultrasound to view the tubes and a hsg uses xray thats the main difference, same test

getting stressed it not good but its so hard not too, i know and the pressure ttc has on your sex life can really effect things


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well the bms has got a little better, we try & make it funny    Although never feels that sexy these days lol!  Not using any fertility aids anymore, just bding every couple of days from about cd10.

But can't help waking up thinking about ttc and going to bed thinking about it.   Trying to keep myself as busy as possible, doesn't help when I'm out of work either.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

at least your getting plenty lol, its good to keep your sense of humour

i use to go to bed thinking about it and wake up the same, its hard to turn off from it


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

The one good thing that has come out of me not working is that we can bd first thing in the morning and I have time to lie on a pillow for half an hour. Surely that could increase my chances


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww bless ya, some people thinks it might help and if you feel like your doing something to help thats good


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

anything is worth a try


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

aw sorry you had a rubbish appointment. It really is hard to think of anything other than ttc


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Was not happy when I received the bill especially when they didn't do everything that was included in the price


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you just have a consultation?


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes.  I rang them and they said that was the fee for a consultation regardless of whether I have a blood tests.  They also said that a hycosy has to be performed at Llandough hospital and I have to wait for them to give me a call.  Due to past experiences I've learnt it's best not to wait for these calls, as I'm usually forgotten about.  So I rang Llandough hospital and they said they don't do hycosy tests and for me to ring IVF Wales!!!!   

This is driving me nuts.  I am privately funding this and I cannot get straight answers from anyone.  It's a good job I'm not working as this is becoming a full time job ringing and ringing!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope you get some answers, i always thought a hycosy was preformed at ivf wales, i had one done there but it was a long time ago so maybe things have changed


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

After ringing back IVF Wales they said it was actually a HSG test    This is NOT what the consultant said, she said I was going to have a hycosy.  If I don't get a call from Llandough hospital by the end of the week, I'll be considering looking elsewhere.  Considering I am paying, nobody seems to be on the ball or know what they're doing.  Again good job I rang, as they only sent the private referral because I rang, again I keep being forgotten about just like my doctor did.  

So frustrated, good job I had my counselling today.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Griffo,

I think i can also probably guess who your appointment was with - we've found the best way to deal with it is to keep it in your head that she is in that position because she's good at what she does and she knows her stuff!

I had a HSG at Llandough a couple of years ago to check my tubes (there were no problems!)  They also told me to book a Hycosy and I also got the run around a bit - ended up crying down the phone trying to make a complaint to one of the senior nurses at the Heath - she was really nice and in the end sorted it all out for me.

I know what you mean about the paying for treatment thing but they are really really busy and you'll find that they treat all patients the same whether you are paying or not - well thats what we thought as we've had one NHS go and one self funded.  Also i think once you get through the initial tests and onto the treatment planning you'll notice a massive difference as they are so lovely and helpful when you get to that stage. 

Jo xx


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks jk1, maybe I'll just persevere then, hopefully once I get this test done they'll be a little more helpful.  I don't expect to be treated better if I am paying, but surely I am paying for things to move quicker?

Just having a really bad day and all the ringing around today did my head in.  Things will seem better in the morning.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi 

Just wanted to say sorry you are still having a rough time, not sure what part of wales you are based but I had my HSG in the Gwent in Newport and was also told they don't do them in Cardiff.

I hope you get an answer form Llandough soon x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry to hear you are having a hard time of it.

i had my hsg privately at spire hospital cardiff with innermost secrets

hope you get things sorted soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope your feeling a little better today, i had all my investigations on the NHS which took forever and i think most even when private can take a little while. 

IVF wales really is a good clinic but are very busy which is quite sad that so many people need treatment. i know the waiting is hard and hope its not too much longer for you


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks ladies.  Feeling better today and back to the PMA    AF 4 days late which has never happened before obviously I am more stressed then I thought and a couple of days ago I was feeling very low.

Still not heard from Llandough hospital so will call them later today.

I've heard from many people IVF Wales is very good, so I'll have to be patient and believe in them.

Hi julespenfold, I live in Cardiff yes.  I could have it done at the London Women's clinic in Cardiff, I had an initial consultation there with an ultrasound.


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Finally managed to get through, they had my name down, they said someone would ring later & they did earlier this afternoon.  HSG booked for next Wednesday.  Very exciting.  How odd that I am excited about going to hospital    Years ago I used to freak out at anything medical.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Griffo, I have not logged in for a while but just read through your thread and wanted to say hello and well done for getting your apt sorted out. I know how difficult it is waiting and not knowing the next stage, I personally always feel better when I have a plan in place. Best of luck for next week x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck for next week


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you marieclare & kara


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you have your HSG app sorted out Griffo - good luck on Wednesday


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks    How are you all getting on ladies.

It's so nice to have this support.  I know my friends care, but can't really understand this, and some of them don't even know about this yet.  I'm sure I'll tell them in time.


----------



## Bloobird81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Griffo, at what stage of your cycle do you need to be when having a HSG, Im still waiting for an appointment with llandough, i got refered on the 16th feb from IVF Wales. i have phoned them to check and they just said they will send me a letter, would even take my name from me tho  very frustrated


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Bloobird81, they like to do the HSG just after AF is finished until up to CD10.  I am having mine tomorrow and will be in CD6.  Is your referral on the NHS or private?  I rang Llandough (ask for x-ray department) to check they received the referral (which they did after I rang IVF Wales to check), then Llandough rang me back to arrange a date and I got a letter the following day.  This has only happened very quick because I've paid.  I haven't even seen IVF Wales yet on the NHS because a referral from a GP takes about 4 months and mine seems to have been delayed, because my GP wrote a letter 29th Jan, but it didn't get sent out!  

Good luck


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck for Tomorrow Griffo hope it all goes OK


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck tomorrow griffo


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

lots of luck Griffo


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you very much ladies    The good news is that my tubes are clear!    But I suppose that also means I fall into the "unexplained infertility" bracket  

I didn't react too well to the HSG, almost fainted & they had to get poor DH.  Think it was when they inserted the dye, that sent me under!  

Glad it's all over   Next step is to see the consultant again to discuss what to do next?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great news your tubes are clear, sometimes people can catch quickly after a hsg so get busy and try and keep the pressure off a little.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats great news, hope you get to se the consultant soon x


----------

